# new cpt codes



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 19, 2010)

Jim I cant find the new codes that dr z published. Can you tell me where to find them please?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 19, 2010)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Jim I cant find the new codes that dr z published. Can you tell me where to find them please?



I just sent them to you, let me know that you received them.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, i recieved them. I am surprised at all of these changes!

Thank you,


----------



## codingkw (Nov 23, 2010)

Can you send them to me as well?  Codingkw@yahoo.com

Thanks,

Kimberly Melman, CPC


----------



## heatheralayna (Nov 23, 2010)

Jim,

I would love a copy as well, if you could possibly send them to me as well

hshaw@abrazohealth.com

THANKS!

Heather


----------



## barbiehays (Nov 23, 2010)

*Dr. Z*

Did he do a conference where we can get these updates?  Or do you have them in a sharable format?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 23, 2010)

barbiehays said:


> Did he do a conference where we can get these updates?  Or do you have them in a sharable format?
> 
> Thanks!



Send me your e-mail and I can send you his e-mail


----------



## barbiehays (Nov 24, 2010)

bhays@cpfcc.net  Thanks!


----------



## ReneeYoung (Nov 28, 2010)

*New Cath Codes*

Can someone please send me the new codes for caths????Thanks


----------



## lonocket (Nov 29, 2010)

*Cardiology code updates*

Dear Jim, Teresa, anyone,

I am trying to find the Cardiology update codes for my manager.  I would very much appreciate if someone can email them to me at lnocket15@yahoo.com.  Thank you so much for your help.

Lori Nocket
CPC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 29, 2010)

ReneeYoung said:


> Can someone please send me the new codes for caths????Thanks



Need an e-mail address.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski


----------



## bwilliams1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jim,

I would like this list as well. Thank You.

EHAYES@summithealth.org. I am new to Cardiology and having a hard time.

Thanks for all your assistance.

Betsy


----------



## DKNAPP (Dec 3, 2010)

Jim could you send me this information also. danik@swheart.com  Thank you


----------



## BARMSTRONG (Dec 6, 2010)

Jim, 
I would like to have a copy also
barbara.armstrong@omhs.org

Thanks


----------



## kimoverby (Dec 6, 2010)

*New Cardio codes for 2011*

Could u please sent me list of new cath/cardiology codes to my email . koverby@southeasterncardiology.net. Thanks


----------



## jhcpc09 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would love to get a copy of the information from DR Z.  Can you email that to me? JHowell2@ghs.org


----------



## Cfoster (Dec 22, 2010)

Would you please send me the updated list as well?
Thanks.


charla@mdbs.biz


----------



## gladden (Dec 22, 2010)

Will you please send me the info as well.  Thank you!

kristy.gladden@tiftregional.com


----------



## CindyHartmann (Dec 22, 2010)

*Cardiology Crosswalk*

Would anyonehave a list of the crosswalk of old codes to the new codes?
I would appreciate any help.  Thank you


----------



## rphil429 (Jan 3, 2011)

*New cardio  Codes*

Jim could you send me the new cardiology codes ,lasmar1215@yahoo.com.
Appreciate it,
Thanks.


----------



## jamaclaims (Jan 7, 2011)

*cardiology codes crosswalk*

I would appreciate a copy pls. ramonj@jamaclaims.com


Ramon


----------

